# Projekt Green Trails im Landkreis Waldeck-Frankenberg



## Ph1l1ppK (8. Februar 2022)

Hallo in die Runde, 

letztes Jahr wurde ja bekannt, dass das Projekt Grenztrail wirklich realisiert werden soll. 

Im September erschien dazu ein News-Beitrag hier auf mtb-news, in welchem (völlig realitätsfremd ) von ersten Trail-Befahrungen im Frühjahr 2022 die Rede ist. Link zum Artikel: https://www.mtb-news.de/news/grenztrail-waldeck-frankenberg/

Sehr bald wird hier im Nordhessen-Regionalforum dann sicher viel los sein, um sich zum aktuellen Streckenstatus auszutauschen... 😀 

Spaß beiseite, ich google tatsächlich relativ häufig nach dem Projekt und warte auf weitere Infos. Zum einen möchte ich hier im Thread zum gemeinsamen Austausch einladen und vielleicht ist ja der eine oder andere hier vertreten, der mehr weiß oder vor Ort mitbekommt, als im Internet zu finden ist. 

Um mal zu starten: Ich habe keine neuen Infos, bin die Woche aber tiefer als zuvor in das Thema vorgedrungen und habe mir die Sitzungsunterlagen des Zweckverbandes angeschaut. Diese sind unter folgendem Link zu finden: 






						Sitzungstermine
					






					www.landkreis-waldeck-frankenberg.de
				




Der aktuellste und interessanteste Anhang findet sich zur Zeit beim dritten Sitzungstermin. 

Hier findet man....

... auf Seite 9 eine (unscharfe) Karte der identifizierten Potenzialräume.






... auf Seite 11 sind die Baukosten der 200 geplanten Trailkilometer prognostiziert und daraus geht hervor, dass es sechs verschiedene Kategorien geben soll. 

Performance mit 10% Anteil
Sportlich Aktiv mit 25% Anteil
Explorer mit 20% Anteil
Naturerlebnis mit 20% Anteil
Gesundheit mit 15% Anteil
Kultur mit 10% Anteil

... ebenfalls auf Seite 11 sind die sechs Kategorien dann noch einmal Wegetypen zugeordnet. Da wird dann unterschieden zwischen

"natürlich (Handgebaut)" und "Maschinengebaut"
"eben" und "uneben"
"mit Belag" und "ohne Belag"


Welche Kommune jetzt den ersten Schritt macht und bald mit dem Bauen anfängt oder gar einen kompletten Zeitplan habe ich leider noch nicht finden können. Bleit also spannend! 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Boshi_Michael (17. März 2022)

Ich habe aus recht sicherer Quelle, dass der Pilot am Eisenberg in Goldhausen realisiert werden soll. Ich bin auch gespannt. Wenn die Potentialräume so realisiert werden, wohne ich demnächst direkt am Trailpark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ph1l1ppK (14. Mai 2022)

Tatsächlich stand das mit dem Eisenberg schon im Februar in der Zeitung (HNA). Hat mich jetzt nur 3 Monate gekostet, aus Versehen mal über diesen Artikel zu stolpern. 

Ansonsten: Baustart verschoben auf Spätsommer; nicht mehr als 5% Gefälle; nicht mehr als 1m breite Wege. Insgesamt lesenswert. 









						Mountainbiker im Wartestand: Bau des Grenztrails soll erst im Spätsommer starten
					

Waldeck-Frankenberg – Keine Baumfällarbeiten, Ausgleichsflächen, eine konsequente Einbahnstraßenregelung und Radwege, die höchstens einen Meter breit sind und einen natürlichen Charakter aufweisen: Der Grenztrail in Waldeck-Frankenberg nimmt in der Planung weiter Formen an. Bei einem Gespräch im...




					www.hna.de


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (8. Juni 2022)

Puh... ich komme ja aus der Ecke (zugezogen) und bin letztens extra mal zum Eisenberg geradelt auf dem Weg zum Nachtdienst um die Ecke dort mir mal anzusehen. 

Ich vermute stark, dass die "zerbombten" _Abfahrten, _wo man bei Strava um KOM's hecheln kann, offiziell werden. Mal schauen wie die das mit dem aufgeweichten und zermatschten Boden angehen werden wenn die das naturbelassen planen. Es ist hier nicht gerade die trockenste Ecke und es kann dauern bis zum Saisonstart, bis alles fahrbar ist. Durch die Hochebene liegt der Eisenberg recht exponiert.

Hoffe nur, dass das nicht so grausige Trails wie im Winterberger Trailpark werden. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich am Ende.


----------



## Ph1l1ppK (17. September 2022)

Kleines Update zum Geschehen: 

Seit Mai heißt das Projekt jetzt übrigens nicht mehr Grenztrail, sondern "Green Trails". 









						Grenztrail heißt jetzt Green Trails: Neuer Name für Mountainbike-Projekt in Waldeck-Frankenberg
					

Der „Grenztrail“ heißt jetzt „Green Trails“: Die geplante Mountainbike-Strecke durch Waldeck-Frankenberg startet unter neuem Namen und mit neuem Logo das Marketing. Noch in diesem Jahr soll in Korbach der erste von mehreren Trail-Parks gebaut werden.




					www.hna.de
				




Die Eckdaten sind unverändert und es bleibt bei den geplanten 200 Kilometern neuen Trails. Ansonsten lernt man im Artikel noch, dass "Diddie Schneider [...] gemeinsam mit Thomas Schlecking (Bike Projects) und dem Lichtenfelser Büro Bioline die neuen Trails" planen wird. Und dass es für jeden Trailpark ein besonderes Thema in der Gestaltung geben wird und dass der Pilot am Eisenberg das Thema "Gold" haben wird. 



			Informationen.
		


Eine Website für Green Trails gibt es nun auch. Neben einem kleinen Dashboard aus dem hervorgeht, dass bislang von 4 von 14 Trailparks in Planung sind und 0 Stück in Bau, gibt es dort auch ein paar News-Meldungen. Hier ist zu sehen, dass es eine Begehung des Eisenberg mit dem Naturschutzbeirat gab, die Bürgermeister und Gremienmitglieder gemeinsam den Bikepark Willingen befahren haben und die ersten weiteren Schritte mit den beteiligten Orten Volkmarsen, Waldeck, Goldhausen, Nordenbeck und Diemelsee gestartet sind. 






						Grenztrail - Willkommen beim NABU Waldeck-Frankenberg
					

Informationen zum Thema Grenztrail in Waldeck-Frankenberg



					www.nabu-waldeck-frankenberg.de
				




Die lokale NABU bringt sich des Übrigen auch in Position und lehnt das Projekt entschieden ab. 

Zudem gibt es in der aktuellen BIKE eine kleine Meldung zum Projekt.


----------



## Ph1l1ppK (18. Oktober 2022)

Der kurz&knapp Artikel aus der BIKE ist inzwischen auch online erschienen. Steht aber nichts drin, was noch nicht bekannt war. 

https://www.bike-magazin.de/touren/...uropas-grosstes-mtb-trail-netz-in-nordhessen/


----------



## scratch_a (6. Januar 2023)

Sogar ride.ch hat über die Greentrails berichtet.
Auf der offiziellen Seite steht allerdings nicht sehr viel darüber. Wurde überhaupt schon damit begonnen oder ist bisher noch alles Theorie?
Liest sich so zwar ganz gut, aber ob es wirklich umgesetzt wird und wenn ja, wie, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (Montag um 17:03)

Am Eisenberg bei Korbach wurde wohl mit dem Bau begonnen. Aufgrund Schmuddelwetter hatte ich aber keine Lust mir das bis jetzt anzusehen.


----------



## Marc_Bo (Dienstag um 07:41)

NoIDEaFOraNAme schrieb:


> Am Eisenberg bei Korbach wurde wohl mit dem Bau begonnen. Aufgrund Schmuddelwetter hatte ich aber keine Lust mir das bis jetzt anzusehen.


Kann ich bestätigen, heute morgen im hr1 Radio gabs kurz die Mitteilung das der Spatenstich heute offiziell erfolgen soll.


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (Dienstag um 17:41)

Bei der Hessenschau gibt es auch einen Artikel dazu von heute Klick mich!


----------



## Marc_Bo (Donnerstag um 10:06)

Können wir gespannt sein was sein Team da hin zimmert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ph1l1ppK (Donnerstag um 11:52)

Musste erstmal auf dem Profil vorbeischauen, um zu sehen, wer der Fortreuter ist, aber das sieht ja ganz gut aus. Weckt wieder ein bisschen Vorfreude auf die geplante Eröffnung im Sommer. Der verlinkte Artikel in der Hessenschau war schon irgendwie ein Dämpfer. So viel Fokus auf Eignung für Jedermann und die auf Schildern erzählte Bergbaugeschichte klang gar nicht mehr nach Sportanlage. 

Da jetzt der Spatenstich erfolgt ist, habe ich auch nochmal bei der oben verlinkten Seite der NABU vorbeigeschaut und stellte überrascht fest - Funkstille.


----------

